# 50 chiller classics



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i just picked this up at best buy.

Movies Included: 

Death Rage -- Yul Brynner 
Memorial Valley Massacre -- Cameron Mitchell 
Medusa -- George Hamilton 
Deadtime Stories -- Scott Valentine 
Scream Bloody Murder -- Fred Holbert 
Bell from Hell, The -- Viveca Lindfors 
Metamorphosis -- Gene LeBrock 
Naked Massacre -- Mathieu Carriere 
Haunts -- May Britt 
Christmas Evil -- Brandon Maggart 
Driller Killer -- Abel Ferrara 
Horror Express -- Christopher Lee 
Snake People, The -- Boris Karloff 
Sisters of Death -- Arthur Franz 
War of the Robots -- Antonio Sabato 
Oasis of the Zombies -- Manuel Gelin 
Witches’ Mountain, The -- Patty Shepard 
Deep Red -- David Hemmings 
Revenge of Doctor X, The -- James Craig 
Bad Taste -- Peter Jackson 
Virus -- Glenn Ford 
Milpitas Monster, The -- Douglas Hagdohl 
Funeral Home -- Kate Hawtrey 
Lady Frankenstein -- Joseph Cotten 
Silent Night, Bloody Night -- Patrick O’Neal 
Panic -- David Warbeck 
Messiah of Evil -- Michael Greer 
Blancheville Monster, The -- Gerard Tichy 
Cathy’s Curse -- Alan Scarfe 
Alpha Incident, The -- Ralph Meeker 
Demons of Ludlow, The -- Paul Von Hausen 
Cold, The -- Carol Perry 
Hands of a Stranger -- Paul Lukather 
Gothic -- Julian Sands 
Man in the Attic -- Jack Palance 
Demon, The -- Cameron Mitchell 
Crypt of the Living Dead -- Andrew Prine 
Track of the Moon Beast -- Chase Cordell 
Ghost, The -- Barara Steele 
Jesse James Meets Frankenstein’s Daughter -- John Lupton 
Dr. Tarr’s Torture Dungeon -- Claudio Brook 
Bloody Brood, The -- Peter Falk 
House of the Dead -- John Ericson 
Slashed Dreams -- Peter Hooten 
Bucket of Blood, A -- Dick Miller 
Horrors of Spider Island -- Harald Maresch 
Legend of Big Foot, The -- Stafford Morgan 
Devil’s Hand, The -- Robert Alda 
I Bury the Living -- Richard Boone 
Drive-in Massacre -- Jake Barnes


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

How much was this? There are some movies there that I want to see. If isn't TOO much, I may consider using my Best Buy Gift Card on this item.

Looks like some of these movies would be good for a laugh or two. Especially, Oasis of Zombies. I saw this a long, long time ago on tv and it was a really slow movie.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i think it was under 20 bucks,not sure. it's like the other 50 packs,you get what you pay for. i call them 3-B movies, 3 beers and they look good!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I've been seeing alot of commercials on TV for 50 _Horror_ classics..I wonder if it is just a different compilation?


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

here is the 50 horror movies

Movies Included: 

Dr. Jekyll & Mr. Hyde 
Blue Beard 
The Corpse Vanishes 
Night of the Living Dead 
Doomed to Die 
The Phantom of the Opera 
The Indestructible Man 
The Hunchback of Notre Dame 
Nosferatu 
Swamp Women 
The World Gone Mad 
The Little Shop of Horrors 
Tormented 
The Monster Walks 
Monster from a Prehistoric Planet 
The Gorilla 
A Shriek in the Night 
Bloodlust 
The Amazing Mr. X 
Last Woman on Earth 
The Bat 
The House on Haunted Hill 
The Last Man on Earth 
Dementia 13 
Phantom from 10,000 Leagues 
Carnival of Souls 
Atom Age Vampire 
Creature from the Haunted Sea 
Nightmare Castle 
Black Dragons 
Invisible Ghost 
One Body Too Many 
White Zombie 
Attack of the Giant Leeches 
The Screaming Skull 
Beast of Yucca Flats 
The Terror 
Revolt of the Zombies 
The Giant Gilla Monster 
The Fatal Hour 
Dead Men Walk 
The Mad Monster 
Maniac 
Metropolis 
The Vampire Bat 
The Ape 
The Monster Maker 
The Killer Shrews 
The Brain That Wouldn’t Die 
King of the Zombies 


and th 50 sci fi pack


Complete movie list (with stars):

• The Incredible Petrified World (John Carradine)
• Queen of the Amazons (Patricia Morison)
• Robot Monster (George Nader)
• She Gods of Shark Reef (Bill Cord)
• The Amazing Transparent Man (Maguerite Chapman)
• The Atomic Brain (Bradford Dillman)
• Horrors of Spider Island (Harald Maresch)
• The Wasp Woman (Susan Cabot)
• Voyage to the Prehistoric Planet (Basil Rathbone)
• Voyage to the Planet of Prehistoric Women (Mamie Van Doren)
• King of Kong Island (Brad Harris)
• Bride of the Gorilla (Raymond Burr)
• Attack of the Monsters (Christopher Murphy)
• Gamera the Invincible (Brain Donlevy)
• Santa Claus Conquers the Martians (Pia Zadora)
• Teenagers From Outer Space (David Love)
• Crash of the Moons (Richard Crane)
• Menace From Outer Space (Richard Crane)
• Hercules Against the Moonmen (Alan Steel)
• Hercules and the Captive Women (Reg Park)
• Hercules and the Tyrants of Babylon (Peter Lupus)
• Hercules Unchained (Steve Reeves)
• Lost Jungle (Clyde Beatty)
• Mesa of Lost Women (Jackie Coogan)
• Assignment: Outer Space (Rick Van Nutter) • Laser Mission (Brandon Lee)
• Killers from Space (Peter Graves)
• Phantom from Space (Ted Cooper)
• White Pongo (Richard Fraser)
• The Snow Creature (Paul Langton)
• Son of Hercules: The Land of Darkness (Dan Vadis)
• Devil of the Desert vs. Son of Hercules (Kirk Morris)
• First Spaceship on Venus (Yoko Tani)
• Zontar, The Thing From Venus (John Agar)
• The Astral Factor (Robert Foxworth)
• The Galaxy Invader (Richard Dyszel)
• Battle of the Worlds (Claude Rains)
• Unknown Worlds (Bruce Kellogg)
• Blood Tide (James Earl Jones)
• The Brain Machine (James Best)
• The Wild Women of Wongo (Jean Hawkshaw)
• Prehistoric Women (Laurette Luez)
• They Came From Beyond Space (Robert Hutton)
• Warning From Space (Toyomi Karita)
• The Phantom Planet (Dean Fredericks)
• Planet Outlaws (Buster Crabbe)
• Colossus and the Amazon Queen (Rod Taylor)
• Eegah (Arch Hall, Jr)
• Cosmos: War of the Planets (John Richardson)
• Destroy All Planets (Carl Craig)


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i dont have the 50 pack, do to the fact that i have most of the films all ready.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

feldjager said:


> i just picked this up at best buy.
> 
> Movies Included:
> 
> ...


I got this one too from an online store for i think 15 bucks. I had some of them already, but well worth the money - Christmas Evil was worth the price for me.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

I got the 50 Horror Classics pack as a Christmas gift this year. I love watching the old black & whites. Merlin (The Quiet One)


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

feldjager said:


> i just picked this up at best buy.
> 
> Movies Included:
> 
> ...


That must be where this guy got his:

http://stores.ebay.com/CrazyApe_DVD-Megapacks_W0QQcolZ2QQdirZQ2d1QQfsubZ9QQftidZ2QQtZkm

I got the same DVD you listed from him fro $15.49. He also has "50 Horror Classics" DVD for sale as well as many other "mega pack" DVD sets. It is an awesome set for the price.


----------

